
Foxconn is confusing the hell out of Wisconsin - FactolSarin
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/10/18296793/foxconn-wisconsin-location-factory-innovation-centers-technology-hub-no-news
======
forkLding
Sounds like Google, Sidewalk Labs and Sidewalk Toronto

[https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/editorials/article-g...](https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/editorials/article-
globe-editorial-what-does-sidewalk-labs-really-want-from-toronto/)

